# Modify My Truck?



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

I love my truck, an '02 Dodge Ram 1500, but it only has the 4.7L engine. It moves my 250RS Ok, and stopping is not an issue and I am well within my weight limits, but want a little bit more "Juice" to get over some of the hills. I am considering a cold air intake, maybe a "Superchip" and exhaust....Anyone have any tips? Before I open a can of worms, yes I have considered a new truck, but hard to get car payments again, I just don't want them and can pay cash for these upgrades (I know a new 2500 diesel would be great, but the payment would also be great BIG).
Any suggestions of why or why not to do this would be much appreciated.....

Had 2 great trips with the new trailer over the last two weeks and am so glad to be an Outbacker!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Those parts would help but a gear swap may help more. Dont know what your running now but they are probally pretty tall gears and swapping in a set of 4:10's would get your power up quicker and help in the mountains. If your 4wd it may get a bit pricey doing both sets, check with a driveline shop for a price.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Those parts would help but a gear swap may help more. Dont know what your running now but they are probally pretty tall gears and swapping in a set of 4:10's would get your power up quicker and help in the mountains. If your 4wd it may get a bit pricey doing both sets, check with a driveline shop for a price.


X2 on Gears!!

Air intake and exhaust would help.......the tuners/chips may help.....I have one.........but remember, often you are leaning it out................which is fine for regular driving...not so good when adding the weight when trailering............All the tuners say not to be used when towing.........

My 2 cents

Clarke


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For a gasser go with the gear change first.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Get on a forum and do some research written up by folks who have your truck/powertrain combo and also tow. See what they did that works. Gassers benefit much less from tuners than do diesels but you do get positive results from them. On my particular gasser, research revealed that aside from replacing the muffler, don't mess with the exhaust at all. One guy's wallet was several thousand lighter from exhaust mods, dyno runs and ended up with a truck changed back to (mostly) stock to show for it. Remember that you don't want to lose torque to gain horsepower.

-CC


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

A mild combination of changes can help with your towing experience. An open or cold air intake can help, but it is really only necessary when you add more fuel to the engine. Then it will need that kit to "breathe". A programmer will help to create more horsepower, so you are looking in the right direction. Then, you will want to free up the exhaust some to allow the engine to "pump out" and evacuate for better efficency and power. Just do some research, as mentioned above, to find the one that suits your needs and has developed a good reputation for quality.

Re-gearing is a good idea, but have you already added larger tires to your truck? If so, you have effectively changed the "gearing" already by forcing the truck to move a larger diameter or heavier tire. Try to determine what gearing you have [you can look for a tag on your rear differential cover for the actual numbers (3.55, etc) or the number of gear teeth (43:11)] or refer to your trucks build sheet if you still have it. If you have not changed tire size, then go up one step in your gearing (3.55 to 3.73 or 3.73 to 4.10). You really do not want to overdo it or your truck's unladen fuel mileage will suffer. However, you may notice that a proper gear swap to a lower ratio (numerically higher) will improve your towing mileage.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scottyfish said:


> A mild combination of changes can help with your towing experience. An open or cold air intake can help, but it is really only necessary when you add more fuel to the engine. Then it will need that kit to "breathe". A programmer will help to create more horsepower, so you are looking in the right direction. Then, you will want to free up the exhaust some to allow the engine to "pump out" and evacuate for better efficency and power. Just do some research, as mentioned above, to find the one that suits your needs and has developed a good reputation for quality.
> 
> *Re-gearing is a good idea, but have you already added larger tires to your truck? If so, you have effectively changed the "gearing" already by forcing the truck to move a larger diameter or heavier tire.* Try to determine what gearing you have [you can look for a tag on your rear differential cover for the actual numbers (3.55, etc) or the number of gear teeth (43:11)] or refer to your trucks build sheet if you still have it. If you have not changed tire size, then go up one step in your gearing (3.55 to 3.73 or 3.73 to 4.10). You really do not want to overdo it or your truck's unladen fuel mileage will suffer. However, you may notice that a proper gear swap to a lower ratio (numerically higher) will improve your towing mileage.


This is reversed, larger tires hurt performance as it lowers engine rpm for a given road speed and will cause the engine to lug. This reduces the towing capacity of the vehicle and will typically reduce the fuel economy. If you increase tire size you have to increase the rear end ratio (3.55 to 3.73 or 3.73 to 4.10) just to recover towing capacity.

Everything is a compromise, to increase towing capacity you may put the function of the truck to the point where it is not a very good daily driver.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Everything is a compromise, to increase towing capacity you may put the function of the truck to the point where it is not a very good daily driver.
[/quote]

Yeah like my Suburban. 496cu in + 4:10 gears + big heavy SUV = poor gas mileage 
Needless to say, it stays parked unless the camper is hanging off the rear end.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> A mild combination of changes can help with your towing experience. An open or cold air intake can help, but it is really only necessary when you add more fuel to the engine. Then it will need that kit to "breathe". A programmer will help to create more horsepower, so you are looking in the right direction. Then, you will want to free up the exhaust some to allow the engine to "pump out" and evacuate for better efficency and power. Just do some research, as mentioned above, to find the one that suits your needs and has developed a good reputation for quality.
> 
> *Re-gearing is a good idea, but have you already added larger tires to your truck? If so, you have effectively changed the "gearing" already by forcing the truck to move a larger diameter or heavier tire.* Try to determine what gearing you have [you can look for a tag on your rear differential cover for the actual numbers (3.55, etc) or the number of gear teeth (43:11)] or refer to your trucks build sheet if you still have it. If you have not changed tire size, then go up one step in your gearing (3.55 to 3.73 or 3.73 to 4.10). You really do not want to overdo it or your truck's unladen fuel mileage will suffer. However, you may notice that a proper gear swap to a lower ratio (numerically higher) will improve your towing mileage.


This is reversed, larger tires hurt performance as it lowers engine rpm for a given road speed and will cause the engine to lug. This reduces the towing capacity of the vehicle and will typically reduce the fuel economy. If you increase tire size you have to increase the rear end ratio (3.55 to 3.73 or 3.73 to 4.10) just to recover towing capacity.
[/quote]

X2

-CC


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I had a GMC Yukon with the small V-8 (4.8 I believe) when I bought my 23KRS. Anyway, I did all the changes you have asked about. Diablo Sport Tuner, Cold Air Intake, high flow exhaust............. even swapped out the the rear end. Did it help...... sure. Was it worth the 12-1500 bucks I spent......??????.... nope! As I said, the mods to my Yukon helped but I was still dissatisfied with the performance. My suggestion?

Do like I did and find a reasonably priced truck with a beefier gas guzzler or bite the bullet and find a diesel. I surf on auto trader when I get bored just to see whats out there. You can pick up a 2500 or F250 at a pretty good price these days. You could even get by with a F150 or 1500, depending on the weight of your OB.

Whatever you decide I hope it's the right decision for you. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Matthew said:


> I love my truck, an '02 Dodge Ram 1500, but it only has the 4.7L engine. It moves my 250RS Ok, and stopping is not an issue and I am well within my weight limits, but want a little bit more "Juice" to get over some of the hills. I am considering a cold air intake, maybe a "Superchip" and exhaust....Anyone have any tips? Before I open a can of worms, yes I have considered a new truck, but hard to get car payments again, I just don't want them and can pay cash for these upgrades (I know a new 2500 diesel would be great, but the payment would also be great BIG).
> Any suggestions of why or why not to do this would be much appreciated.....
> 
> Had 2 great trips with the new trailer over the last two weeks and am so glad to be an Outbacker!!!!


I Have a Silverado 1500 6L and I wanted a little more to pull my 210 around the Virginia mountains, I upgraded the intake and exhaust with a Banks package (Ram air with super scoop and the monster exhaust. It knocked me back about 1K bucks, but increased my "rubber to the road " HP and Torque around 30 or so (per banks engineering). Now I'm about 400HP and 400 LBs torque. I have yet to take it out with the OB this year, but initial performance is noticeable; and the gas mileage increased from an avg of 15.3 to 17.5. I chose not to go with a chip for the potential warranty issue of the truck, if something goes wrong.
The only thing I am not thrilled about is the additional sound of exhaust over stock, especially when I get into the pedel. My fix for that is some sound proofing to put under the rear seat carpet and back wall of the crew cab. The soundproofing is here, but have yet to install it to see the difference.
www.Bankspower.com is the link. Good luck on your choice, and post your results, as I would like to see what you have come up with to enhance your performance.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I failed to finish my point. If you have installed larger tires, then a two step gear change may be in order. I mentioned the "forcing the truck to move a larger diameter or heavier tire" but did not finish the thought. Thank you to those that have assisted to complete the appropriate message.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If your truck is doing okay as it is, save the money you'd spend on mods towards the down payment on a heavier duty truck.

We did a gear change and new exhaust on our old truck, it made a difference but compared to the performance we have with our current truck it wasn't worth it.

Mike


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

"I love my truck, an '02 Dodge Ram 1500, but it only has the 4.7L engine. It moves my 250RS Ok, and stopping is not an issue and I am well within my weight limits, but want a little bit more "Juice" to get over some of the hills. I am considering a cold air intake, maybe a "Superchip" and exhaust....Anyone have any tips? Before I open a can of worms, yes I have considered a new truck, but hard to get car payments again, I just don't want them and can pay cash for these upgrades (I know a new 2500 diesel would be great, but the payment would also be great BIG).
Any suggestions of why or why not to do this would be much appreciated.....

Had 2 great trips with the new trailer over the last two weeks and am so glad to be an Outbacker!!!!"

My old TV was an '94 Ram, 1500, 4x4, 3:55 gears, 318cc, which pulled the TT just fine in "D" overdrive out, had a few problems with bucking a wind, or long uphill stretches, but just had to cope with it, mileage while pulling was 10mpg regardless of what I encountered.

I've got an '02 Silverado, 4x4, 3:73, 5.3L now, that I plan on using as my TV, pulling a 28RSL (6000lb) and I had some of the same questions you have concerning "a little more umph on hills an such". So I found a forum dedicated to Chevy's called GM-Trucks which has helped me considerably, especially when I contacted another member of that forum which has an '02 Yukon with the same engine and gearing as my '02. He suggested I purchase a hand held programmer called "Hypertech" (http://www.hypertech.com), it's a little pricey but I bought it because it's programmed to increase "towing settings", both HP and Torque with a slight increase in mpg and is very simple to operate. So you might want to contact Hypertech and see if they make a unit for your TV, I would think they do, but I'm not certain. Good luck in your hunt for a littlemore power while pulling.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dollars spent vs performance gained is rarely worth it. Everybody talks HP but that isn't what is needed for going up hills. For the most part spin an engine faster and you get more HP---- big woop. Great marketing for "performance mods sales " but what you need to pull hills is torque and an appreciable gain at that. At about 4000 RPM your mostly all done with torque on many of today's V8's. Torque is far more difficult to find in a gas engine so what your usually left with is getting the peak torque at a lower RPM. Toyota and Nissan have done a good job at that. Long runner intakes and headers can do that but monkey with the intake and your into a whole host of chips, MAF reprogramming , etc, etc. You also might take notice that those are slightly more involved then adding a chip, putting on a new air filter or exhaust which inturn means they sell less. Get the picture?

If that isn't ugly enough consider the work you are now asking your trans to do. Spinning it faster while it is going up a hill??? Most 1/2 ton pickups don't have the most stout trans so that also gets you know where fast. So at the end of the day save your money and get a more capable truck some day and live with going up hills a little slower. Your trans will thank you for the latter.

If your dead set on going through with Mods ask each manufacturer for their dyno print out showing torque increases with their "improvements" . 99 out of 100 times they either won't produce it or it is on the order of a 0 to 10% gain or just plain old not worth it. At the end of the day the "chip" people are all about selling you something if your willing to buy it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Dollars spent vs performance gained is rarely worth it. Everybody talks HP but that isn't what is needed for going up hills. For the most part spin an engine faster and you get more HP---- big woop. Great marketing for "performance mods sales " but what you need to pull hills is torque and an appreciable gain at that. At about 4000 RPM your mostly all done with torque on many of today's V8's. Torque is far more difficult to find in a gas engine so what your usually left with is getting the peak torque at a lower RPM. Toyota and Nissan have done a good job at that. Long runner intakes and headers can do that but monkey with the intake and your into a whole host of chips, MAF reprogramming , etc, etc. You also might take notice that those are slightly more involved then adding a chip, putting on a new air filter or exhaust which inturn means they sell less. Get the picture?
> 
> If that isn't ugly enough consider the work you are now asking your trans to do. Spinning it faster while it is going up a hill??? Most 1/2 ton pickups don't have the most stout trans so that also gets you know where fast. So at the end of the day save your money and get a more capable truck some day and live with going up hills a little slower. Your trans will thank you for the latter.
> 
> If your dead set on going through with Mods ask each manufacturer for their dyno print out showing torque increases with their "improvements" . 99 out of 100 times they either won't produce it or it is on the order of a 0 to 10% gain or just plain old not worth it. At the end of the day the "chip" people are all about selling you something if your willing to buy it.


DEAD ON!!!

X 2


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Great advice!!! , NJMikeC !!!!

I moved north with the Dodge 4.7L , Was fine in Georgia, but once I relocated to Vermont Mountains it just couldn't pull the load, and all the monkeying around in the world wasn't going to change that enough to make any significant difference.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Get a supercharger or turbo charger. The one for my truck bumps my HP and Torque both to over 500 each and then altitude doesn't mean anything since pressure will always be below sea level no matter where you go. I'm considering it as my truck is paid off like yours.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Dub said:


> Get a supercharger or turbo charger. The one for my truck bumps my HP and Torque both to over 500 each and then altitude doesn't mean anything since pressure will always be below sea level no matter where you go. I'm considering it as my truck is paid off like yours.


I was thinking the same thing originally, but then considered the cost associated of adding a supercharger (about $3 to 4K). Are there any supercharger kits available for the Dodges?


----------

